# Voodoo X Seaview Lighting Kit - Need Help



## Ego1JR (Jul 3, 2003)

Is there a set of detailed instructions available anywhere that can walk a beginner through the various details on how to wire and install the new VoodooX Seaview lighting kit? The instuctions that came with the kit might as well have been writing in a foreign language. My issue is not with the lighting kit at all. It appears to be a very fine product. My issue is with myself....I've never lit up a kit before and am a complete novice.

I've got the kit and the Seaview is at the point where I can't delay any more...it's either get a set of instructions that say "connect this wire to this terminal" or just complete the build up without the lights. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks everyone.

JK


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmm.....I just ordered this light kit, and this isn't what I want to hear! Did it just come with a wiring schematic or what? Can you scan and post it? I'd say, lay everything out on an open area, and determine where each wire needs to go. Then use a small piece of tape to label each wire to it's connecting point. (I've done this wiring full size automobiles, makes it clearer and easier!) After you've determined your connections, then start to place the wiring and LED's where they need to go. Not having my kit here, I'm not much better help, but I hope mine comes soon, because I too am chomping at the bit to build this kit up! I noticed they do offer complete help service by phone? Maybe they could walk you thru or send you some clearer help?


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

*Help With Seaview Lighting Kit*



Ego1JR said:


> Is there a set of detailed instructions available anywhere that can walk a beginner through the various details on how to wire and install the new VoodooX Seaview lighting kit? The instuctions that came with the kit might as well have been writing in a foreign language. My issue is not with the lighting kit at all. It appears to be a very fine product. My issue is with myself....I've never lit up a kit before and am a complete novice.
> 
> I've got the kit and the Seaview is at the point where I can't delay any more...it's either get a set of instructions that say "connect this wire to this terminal" or just complete the build up without the lights.
> 
> ...


 Hello JK, If you have any questions please call me at 650-568-3400. If you didnt get a set of instruction I can email or mail them to you.

Thanks
Randy Neubert
VoodooFX
650-568-3400


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Tim Nolan said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm.....I just ordered this light kit, and this isn't what I want to hear! Did it just come with a wiring schematic or what? Can you scan and post it? I'd say, lay everything out on an open area, and determine where each wire needs to go. Then use a small piece of tape to label each wire to it's connecting point. (I've done this wiring full size automobiles, makes it clearer and easier!) After you've determined your connections, then start to place the wiring and LED's where they need to go. Not having my kit here, I'm not much better help, but I hope mine comes soon, because I too am chomping at the bit to build this kit up! I noticed they do offer complete help service by phone? Maybe they could walk you thru or send you some clearer help?


Hello Tim, If you have any questions please call me at 650-568-3400. PS: You ordered shipped yesterday the same day you placed the order, you should see it in a few days.

Thanks
Randy Neubert
VoodooFX
650-568-3400


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Can you post the instructions here? Someone could help if we could see them.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Woohoo! Thanks Randy! I'm chompin' to get it! Now THAT'S great service!


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

Ego1JR said:


> Is there a set of detailed instructions available anywhere that can walk a beginner through the various details on how to wire and install the new VoodooX Seaview lighting kit? The instuctions that came with the kit might as well have been writing in a foreign language. My issue is not with the lighting kit at all. It appears to be a very fine product. My issue is with myself....I've never lit up a kit before and am a complete novice.
> 
> I've got the kit and the Seaview is at the point where I can't delay any more...it's either get a set of instructions that say "connect this wire to this terminal" or just complete the build up without the lights.
> 
> ...



hey guy! i know how you feel. i have never worked with a board or this kind of lighting before and i had no idea where to start. call Randy, he's one sharp guy and will help you out with out making you feel like an idiot! ( cause i sure felt like one before i talk to him! )
be patient, take your time and double check everything. 
you may have to do a little bit of scratch building for led support but it's pretty minor.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Randy, I think a close-up shop of that finished board would be a huge help for anyone. I got my kit today, and I've studied it all and pretty sure I have it figured out. I have been doing basic wiring since I was a kid, but never have had the board. I understand with LED's there are specifics of voltage so as not to fry them. (I've roasted a few in the past) I understand the basic principles, but as a person, I'm better at looking at a detailed image than reading directions at length! The way I read this, looking at those outside threee sets of holes on each board,you have the negative single wire on the outside line, then your positive on the middle line of holes. The 3rd line of holes in is for the resistor, which jumps from there to one of the middle lines of holes. Is this correct? Hell, when I first open the package and studied the ribbon wiring, a direction of, "split the wires on this ribbon apart for you individual connections" would have made me understand better right away!! LOL. OK, so I'm not an electrician. So sue me! As I see it, you've got 12 connections on each side for a possible 24, your kit allows for use of 15 LED connections. Correct? Another question would be, is it ok to run some wiring from the holes where the switch would go, to locate it elsewhere, or does that affect anything voltage-wise? Is the larger black and white wire bundle for use with the larger LED's or what? To power each side of the board, do I just use a simple "jump-line" from my positive/negative leads off the 9V battery to power up? I don't see where they are interconnected on the circuit board. I know I can call you,and I may still, but I think these are a few simple things that would help any layman to figure it all out easier! Overall, it looks pretty cut and dry, and I'm looking forward to getting started on it! Thanks for the great service too!


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

This is the sort of thing that has stopped me from buying ANY lighting kit. I'm first and foremost an Illustrator, with a Degree in Design, but now work as a web developer (programming, FLASH and Java script) and back-end program development too (I have some smarts). That being said, I can't for the life of me wrap my head around electricity and light. I couldn't shine a flashlight on a model without screwing things up some way. Pictures for any install would be absolutely necessary for me.

I feel so ashamed...



And I would really love to shine the light on this kit (even if it's with a flashlight bulb).


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Geoff Boaz said:


> This is the sort of thing that has stopped me from buying ANY lighting kit. I'm first and foremost an Illustrator, with a Degree in Design, but now work as a web developer (programming, FLASH and Java script) and back-end program development too (I have some smarts). That being said, I can't for the life of me wrap my head around electricity and light. I couldn't shine a flashlight on a model without screwing things up some way. Pictures for any install would be absolutely necessary for me.
> 
> I feel so ashamed...
> 
> ...


 The kit does come with full instructions, If you have any questions about lighting models or how its done please call me I would be happy to help out. 650-568-3400

Thanks
Randy Neubert
VoodooFX
650-568-3400


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Tim Nolan said:


> Randy, I think a close-up shop of that finished board would be a huge help for anyone. I got my kit today, and I've studied it all and pretty sure I have it figured out. I have been doing basic wiring since I was a kid, but never have had the board. I understand with LED's there are specifics of voltage so as not to fry them. (I've roasted a few in the past) I understand the basic principles, but as a person, I'm better at looking at a detailed image than reading directions at length! The way I read this, looking at those outside threee sets of holes on each board,you have the negative single wire on the outside line, then your positive on the middle line of holes. The 3rd line of holes in is for the resistor, which jumps from there to one of the middle lines of holes. Is this correct? Hell, when I first open the package and studied the ribbon wiring, a direction of, "split the wires on this ribbon apart for you individual connections" would have made me understand better right away!! LOL. OK, so I'm not an electrician. So sue me! As I see it, you've got 12 connections on each side for a possible 24, your kit allows for use of 15 LED connections. Correct? Another question would be, is it ok to run some wiring from the holes where the switch would go, to locate it elsewhere, or does that affect anything voltage-wise? Is the larger black and white wire bundle for use with the larger LED's or what? To power each side of the board, do I just use a simple "jump-line" from my positive/negative leads off the 9V battery to power up? I don't see where they are interconnected on the circuit board. I know I can call you,and I may still, but I think these are a few simple things that would help any layman to figure it all out easier! Overall, it looks pretty cut and dry, and I'm looking forward to getting started on it! Thanks for the great service too!


Hello Tim, Please call me if you want to go over details of the circuit board.

Thanks,
Randy Neubert
VoodooFX
650-568-3400


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Unwilling to admit defeat of any kind, the lowly modeler plunges forward into the realm of scale model lighting! LOL. Actually, the more I reread the instructions, the clearer it seems to be. I'm choppin' holes and cuttin' channels this evening, and I actually seperated the ribbon wire a foot or so. Thats good huh? I'll keep ya' posted, but so far, seems good. On my earlier questions, just nod yes if I was right?


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Tim Nolan said:


> Unwilling to admit defeat of any kind, the lowly modeler plunges forward into the realm of scale model lighting! LOL. Actually, the more I reread the instructions, the clearer it seems to be. I'm choppin' holes and cuttin' channels this evening, and I actually seperated the ribbon wire a foot or so. Thats good huh? I'll keep ya' posted, but so far, seems good. On my earlier questions, just nod yes if I was right?


 Hello Tim, It sounds like your doing fine, my door is open for you any time, hang in there and keep on building!

Thanks 
Randy Neubert
VoodooFX
650-568-3400


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I got all my holes drilled, channels cut, and a bunch of wire ran tonight! Also mounted searchlight tubes, and made a housing for the nose light to mount in. It's moving right along! I'll start soldering wires this weekend. I'm stoked with this so far!


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Tim Nolan appears to understand the first rule of model lighting - i.e. there are no rules. Just dive in there and DO IT.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

*Woohoo!*

I'm totally stoked tonight! I've got most of the basic wiring cut and laid out, and all of my holes, channels, and fittings in place. (I added an aluminum tube in front to house the nose light. It will channel the light, and keep it from leaking out light!) I started soldering on the board. I'm not the greatest solderer (?) in the world, but so far so good. The REALLY good news is, I test-fired er' up after soldering one complete circuit, and VIOLA! Working LED on a search light! Woohoo! 

It's time consuming, but a little patience and it's gonna' work! I've got 8 more resistors to solder up, then on down the line with all the rest! It's amazing how bright these lights are too! It looks KILLER! :thumbsup:

:woohoo:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

*A bit of progress......*

Well, my progress has slowed because of some remodeling (irony?) in my house which has trashed my work area, but I have managed to get five of the LED's completely wired up as well as all of the diodes. Once you get the hang of it, this isn't hard at all! Here's a shot of that pesky board that seem's so threatening at first! There's only one set of wires and a few diodes on it in this shot:








Here's the first five, mocked up in the general configuration. I made a short aluminum tube to house the nose light, then there's the search lights, and the two loose ones are the sub bay and one of the interior lights. 








This shot shows holes I drilled for the sail wiring and LED's to pass thru. The LED's in this kit for the sail are flat with a tiny raised dot that fits neatly into the existing holes. It appears to me that you can use them to backlight the kit lenses or push or just use them alone. 








This area was removed under the sub tubes cover, and will stay removable for maintenance.








Here, the wires have been run into the hull, back to the tail lights area, and will center under the missile tube area where the board will be mounted. My next step is to do the sail lighting harness, and the rest of the interior lights after I modify the interior and make a ceiling from sheet plastic.








I did a test fit on the bottom hull/cabin, and then drilled out the center of the solid area where the lens fits. Rather than have the LED itself sticking out the front, I will use the kit lens, backed up with the LED in the aluminum tubing. The hole is the exact size of the end of the tube.








Once I've got all my wiring harness complete in sections, it's all coming our for paint on the hull, then will be properly refitted. I am leaving the wiring to the tail fins in them during paint. I have wrapped lengthened ends in 3M tape.








I know most of you know this stuff, but I figured it might help any intimidated souls hedging on lighting this kit! I think the lighting will make the build so much more lifelike! Best of luck, and I'll post more progress shots in the upcoming weeks once I get back into my modeling space! :wave:


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Judging from the poster on the wall, you've been doing this a while.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Who? Me? 









Well, I'm 47 now. I started building models when I was 8, and got my first airbrush when I was 9, so yeh, I've got some time under my belt I suppose...And yes, Ratfink was in his infancy when I was a kid, and I've been a big Roth fan all my life!








I'm almost done with this big guy.......


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Dude!!!! He is way cool and totally FINKY!!!! I used to get in trouble in class for drawing ratfink on my notebooks at school... Jeff


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

i see you painted your seaview before starting the wiring.
i have started the wiring and have not painted it yet.
does it make a difference?


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Actually, thats just grey primer on the whole thing. I'll remove most of the wiring except the tailfins to airbrush the hull once I get all of the wiring harness soldered up.


----------



## Ego1JR (Jul 3, 2003)

*Thanks Tim!*

Tim:

Just wanted to say thanks for posting your work in progress on the Voodoo light kit for the seaview. Your posts are exactly the kind of thing that an electrically challenged person like myself needs. My Seaview kit is looking great...just have this little problem on the lighting system! 

Anyway...pls continue to post updates (with photos!). One guy out here is definitely paying attention.

JK


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

FWIW I always do as much painting as possible before lighting a model. The masking is easier that way.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Absolutely! It's just like building a real car or anything else, get all the paintwork done up front then piece it all together! This ended up all primered because of all the bodywork I ended doing that I said I wasn't going to on this build! LOL! Old habits die hard.......


----------



## tmont007 (May 25, 2008)

Jwrjr. Hey, I had some of the same issues as you did. I understood most of what is going on with the lighting kit but had some questions. I called Randy, his number is posted here numerous times. Wow, what a cool guy. Unbelievable customer service from a guy who "gets it". Fear not, for he will help you. (HAHA). Anyway, don't worry about talking to Randy. He is the real deal and genuinely interested in you having fun building your kit. Mine is about 1/2 done, and when it is I will be happy(proud) to post it here. It will take a few months 'cause I travel at my job.
Good luck.
Tom


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I wish I could see the photos of the lights and board....but they are gone.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Ya gotta love Photo buckets.......They do this trick all the time when pics of neked girl kits are posted...
I don't understand what Tim could have posted that they would find offensive?
Transistors with boobies? Obscene resistors? Naked LED's?
Sheesh!

Dave


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

PM Moderator said:


> Ya gotta love Photo buckets.......They do this trick all the time when pics of neked girl kits are posted...
> I don't understand what Tim could have posted that they would find offensive?
> Transistors with boobies? Obscene resistors? Naked LED's?
> Sheesh!
> ...


I know I get excited when I see raw electronics and blinky lights.....


----------



## BT_Tomcat (Feb 11, 2009)

I just got Randy's Kit a couple of days ago and its like, WOW! I love it! I have to post my sincere appreciation for Randy's work after I went through his kit. 

I am lucky to be in the business of building military and space electronics so this is a piece of cake compared to that. Because of the ESD issues, I will assemble my work workshop with an ESD mat and ESD wrist strap ground. Just make sure you and the LEDs are near or at the same voltage to avoid ESD problems. I'm having fun assembling this kit with the Seaview. 

Randy, keep up the fine work. The only suggestion I would make is the LEDs should be packaged in "conductive" ESD protective bags to avoid potential ESD damage from the standard plastic bags.

Sincerely,
Tony "Tomcat" Puccetti
L-3, Space and Nav Systems, QA Systems Manager
NASA Level B ESD Instructor


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

BT_Tomcat said:


> I just got Randy's Kit a couple of days ago and its like, WOW! I love it! I have to post my sincere appreciation for Randy's work after I went through his kit.
> 
> I am lucky to be in the business of building military and space electronics so this is a piece of cake compared to that. Because of the ESD issues, I will assemble my work workshop with an ESD mat and ESD wrist strap ground. Just make sure you and the LEDs are near or at the same voltage to avoid ESD problems. I'm having fun assembling this kit with the Seaview.
> 
> ...


I would also suggest a "disposable ground strap"....:thumbsup: I'm modifying
an MP4 player for a fellow group member and have had serious concern with
it getting damaged by ESD. I will be including a ground strap for him to use and explain why it's so important that he use it when handling the player. Just a walk across the room and then picking up the unit can easly damage or even distroy it.....:drunk: There is nothing worse then a latent failure in a model that is sealed up, now what do you do......:freak: Just a thought....:wave:


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Randy's electronics are usually pretty rugged - but the anti-static packaging is still a good idea.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

jwrjr said:


> Randy's electronics are usually pretty rugged - but the anti-static packaging is still a good idea.


Unless they have a ESD strap in there kit, you could still blow out the circuit just by taking it out of it's bag. Latent failure is the worst.....:wave:


----------



## BT_Tomcat (Feb 11, 2009)

I agree, I love Randy's work. Teslabe hit it on the head. Hate to seal it up and then a month later, have a blown LED. Hey, as Capt Kirk once said; "Risk, risk is our business!"
LOL!


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

BT_Tomcat said:


> I agree, I love Randy's work. Teslabe hit it on the head. Hate to seal it up and then a month later, have a blown LED. Hey, as Capt Kirk once said; "Risk, risk is our business!"
> LOL!


It sound like somthing good to look into, I will see what I can do. 

Thanks for the input!!!!

Randy Neubert
VoodooFX
650-568-3400


----------



## psegal (Jan 20, 2009)

Help - what am I doing wrong - does anyone have a close-up shot of the finished voodoofx lighting board I can follow along - can't get mine to light up?


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

psegal said:


> Help - what am I doing wrong - does anyone have a close-up shot of the finished voodoofx lighting board I can follow along - can't get mine to light up?


 Please give me call, I will help you out. 650-568-3400

Thanks
Randy Neubert
VoodooFX
1-650-568-3400


----------

